

What would happen if we killed off BBC Have Your Say? - bensummers
http://www.qwghlm.co.uk/2010/03/23/what-would-happen-if-we-killed-off-bbc-have-your-say/

======
almost
Bloggers often seem to have this attitude that having a blog is a great thing
that everyone should aspire to. They then go on to think of reasons why the
"average man" doesn't have a blog. Things like "Lack of time" and "Lack
technical ability".

Maybe a lot of people just don't want one and would have no use for one if
they did? If you've got interesting things to say and you enjoy writing and
publishing articles then great, maybe a blog is right for you, but I think
those two (orthogonal, I think) things rule out a large amount of people.
Don't look down on others just because they don't share your interests.

There are already far more bloggers then people who care enough to read them.
Twitter seems to be trying to help this by reducing "blog posts" to single
sentences and in the process strips them of even the possibility of depth or
interest (just my own opinion here, don't get too offended :p )

Posting on a comments section is a very different from publishing an article
on your blog. I don't think the one is merely a easier version of the other.

That being said, BBC HYS is hilariously bad, but what do you expect from such
a public and popular place? A least it's not as bad as the Daily Mail's HYS :p

~~~
kierank
It's that same 5-10% who are posting 90% of the crap on the Daily Mail and the
BBC website anyway. Setting up their own blog would defy the point because
like any troll they want to be seen on a high traffic site.

~~~
almost
I hope that's true, less of them is good :)

